# In search of resort/



## samheyn (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello guys. 
Can someone help me to find a bike spot in Balkans (Montenegro,Croatia etc) or Europe.
But some important points:

- tickets+living per person not much more 1000$ (2nd half of July, 2 weeks)
- it'll be amazing if there are a lot of tracks and lifts (smth like Tignes in France) or (worse) car/
- we will travel together, and my friend doesnt have Schengen now, and he can take it only in the end of June.

something like this. thx for answers


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

samheyn said:


> Hello guys.
> Can someone help me to find a bike spot in Balkans (Montenegro,Croatia etc) or Europe.
> But some important points:
> 
> ...


For riding in Croatia, check Isle Ride:

http://www.isleride.com/

Also, if you like to explore things, then Take Adventure is place for you:

http://www.takeadventure.com/


----------

